# Need help with papers



## Shaun garland (Jan 7, 2019)

hi I was just woundering if anyone could help me 

I have a pup and want to breed her when she is older but her mum is Kc registered but the dad is registered with dwkc would I be able to register her pups with the kennel club ? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll get a mod to move this post as it's not in the right section of the forum.mthis bit is for suggestions relations to the forum itself not anything to do with animals.
But to answer your question, I'm afraid it's a no. The DWKC is nothing to do with the KC and is just a registry that anyone can register any old dog and is generally used by back yard breeders to kid unsuspecting buyers that they have a KC registered dog. Nothing to stop you breeding your dog if you really want to do that, but they cannot be registered with the KC.


----------



## Shaun garland (Jan 7, 2019)

Ok thanks will this effect pricing of pups much as well as the stud is Kc registered


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, should be a lower price for non KC registered pups


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I presume before breeding your dog you will have the various health tests done for whatever breed she is, not just a health check at the vets, be getting a breeders licence from you council as is required by the new regulations and be registering as a business with HMRC if the puppies you sell total more then £1000


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes it will affect the price, you can't charge as much as both as both parents been KC registered.

May I ask what breed she is and why you want to breed from her?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Shaun garland said:


> Ok thanks will this effect pricing of pups much as well as the stud is Kc registered


Don't forget about the new laws that have recently come into effect, if you make £1000 or more from the sale of the puppies you need a licence.

There are a lot of other provisos as well, you really need to look into it (along with all the other extensive things like health testing, finding a mentor etc) before thinking about breeding.

The DWKC isn't remotely reputable, they will register anything, I know of someone who registered a non existent rottweiler under a made-up name in an unrecognised colour & got papers through!


----------

